# Confused by abundance of HH info



## sun starved Gayle (Jun 26, 2006)

I am considering a trip from Washington State to HH for the first week April of 2007.  None of us has been to any part of the south, the only east coast experience my girls have had was Washington DC. This will be a big trip for us.  And considering the distance, we will not likely to repeat it soon so I would like to do it right.

I only have a not so great trader right now (1br DIK SA) so I am looking at private rentals and there are so many on www.VRBO.com that my head is spinning.

Oceanfront or ocean view is a big plus. Last time we were in Hawaii we did not have a view and I really really missed it.  We spend a lot of time on the deck, drinking coffee in the AM and reading the paper etc.  We don't have a huge budget, but don't expect to get something for nothing either.

If someone could at least help me narrow down my search to a couple plantations, I would be very greatful.  We are a family of four with two teen girls who will be 18 and 16, and we love the beach.  One of my daugters is a bug magnet and I am thinking swampy area would not be such a good idea for her.

TIA
Gayle


----------



## Dave M (Jun 26, 2006)

Gayle -

I'm assuming you would be visiting during the first week of April - school vacation. If so, expect the average high temperature to be in the low 70s. That means likely some days in the 60s. With a breeze, don't count on warm beach weather every day. Still, you could get some marvelous days with temperatures around 80.

As for where to stay, if being at the beach is what makes you happy, the choices are somewhat limited. In my order of preference, Marriott's Grande Ocean, Marriott's Barony Beach, Marriott's Monarch (in Sea Pines Plantation) and Marriott's SurfWatch would be at the top of the list. There are numerous other timeshares in HH, most of which require a walk or ride to the beach. 

And, yes, during either the week before or the week after Easter or the third week of April, you'll need a good trader to get into one of those. All three weeks are big school vacation weeks.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 26, 2006)

Although it is older and the units a little smaller, I prefer Marriott Monarch due to it being inside the Sea Pines gates, on the beach, right on the bike trail, accross the street from two golf courses and close to Coligney Circle (out the back gate).

GEORGE


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replies.  The rental does not have to be a timeshare, I have been looking at private condo rentals also, that's why I was looking for direction on what  plantation or section of HH to concentrate on while combing thru the hundreds of HH rentals on www.vrbo.com 

 Any section you would NOT recommend?  Has anyone seen a private complex that caught your eye as a nice looking place to rent?

There seems to be some pretty reasonable rentals available in private condo complexes, some even with ocean view or ocean front. 

Dave, those April temps sound great from someone from the rainy NW! Suppose to hit 100 here today though.   If only my air conditioning repair guy would show up.........

Gayle


----------



## KCI (Jun 26, 2006)

Gayle, Keep in mind if you are looking to rent or trade during the April 8-15th timeframe, I believe, it is not only Easter week (school vacation time) but also big GOLF time at HHI....Verizon Heritage Classic I believe they call it so even rents may be higher at that time.  I am sure no matter where you go on HHI you will have a good time.  We have been going for 5 yrs now and recently purchased a home 12 miles or so away but still plan on spending our vacation time on HHI cause it is a vacation place.  If you have any questions you might like answered don't hesitate to email me privately.  Linda


----------



## jme (Jun 26, 2006)

Whenever we do not use our timeshare weeks at Hilton Head,(and we do go many times more a year for long weekends) we like to rent something in Palmetto Dunes....(see link).There are an abundance of different types of accommodations in there, from hotels to condos to villas of all kinds to cottages to homes. The plantation there is the most beautiful to me. (That is, if you don't want a timeshare rental.) We only live 3 hrs away, and we've had many great stays in PD. Also, Sea Pines has a bunch of different types of places, too, but not nearly as NICE as Palmetto Dunes. PD condos which are VERY nice (and pricey, but worth it) include Barrington Arms, Barrington Court, Barrington Park, Windsor Place, Windsor II, Windsor Court S & N , Hampton Place. (Captain's Walk & Villamare are older.) All cottage-type villas (like Fazio Villas) are nice , and are either free-standing or duplexes. See http://eastwestresorts.com/resort.cfm?Location_ID=11.   The villas are located along the golf course, and are relaxing. The other places mentioned are highrise condos which are simply gorgeous, and have their own pools....I think most of these are privately owned and rented out.  If you need more info, just let me know...I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for, but I've been going to HHI for 40+ years, since childhood, and very happy to own some great Marriott weeks ...about 10 years now, and loving every minute. Good Luck, Marty (jme)


----------



## Avery (Jun 26, 2006)

Gayle,

There are LOADS of private non-timeshare rentals on the island. We decided on Captain's Walk in Palmetto Dunes two years ago and were extremely pleased. It is centrally located, on the beach, free shuttle service, it was great. Price is a little better than the newer beachfront condos in Palmetto, but if that's not an issue, check out Windsor, they are also beachfront and very new. Still, Captain's Walk is fewer steps to the ocean, we had a great view and plenty of space. Each unit is privately owned, so decor varies, the agents will send pics. If there was an oceanfront t/s in Palmetto Dunes, it would be my 'every time' destination.

Here are a few sites to start with:

www.vacationcompany.com

www.hiltonheadrentals.com

Just do a google search on Hilton Head rentals, you will find plenty. If you're willing to stay across the street from Captain's Walk, there is another property there that uses the same beach/pool, price is at least 30% less. I forget the name, but the agents will know.

Have fun!

Avery


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 27, 2006)

What about Shipyard Plantation area near Pope Ave entrance? It's close to Coligny Circle,restaurants ,grocer,video store and where young adults congregate. There is a beach Crown Plaza within the plantation or easy access from Coligny to the Holiday Inn area. 

BTW,Palmetto Dunes is mid island and Shipyard is south. 

Port Royal/Barony Beach/Westin is considered the North end of the island and quieter than the other areas.

Here is a nice link to maps of the island that may help you which includes each plantation. This way you can tell about beach and ocean resorts.

http://www.hhidirect.com/maps.html


----------



## jme (Jun 28, 2006)

Shipyard is closer in, but you're only talking 5 minutes difference. Palmetto Dunes has far more places than Shipyard, especially the very upscale condos as I mentioned previously. I do like Shipyard too, though. It's actually where I spent my honeymoon. To me, Palmetto Dunes is also more beautiful within the actual plantation area, with the lagoons and golf courses running thru in a picturesque manner. There really isn't a BAD place to stay at Hilton Head, period, except for the (mis-)Adventure Inn.......All the various plantations are wonderful in different ways, and folks have differing preferences......jme


----------



## boggie (Jun 28, 2006)

Gayle,

We stayed in a 3 bedroom villa in Ocean Cove(in Palmetto Dunes) this past April 22-29 and really liked both the villa and the location.  The back of the villa had balconies overlooking the lagoon (my husband could fish right off the balcony) and it was a 3-5 minute walk to the beach. It was a very clean and nicely furnished condo.  We rented it through www.islandgetaway.com and found the price to be very fair. They have lots of rentals, condos and private homes and all sizes.  Check them out.  Good luck!

Boggie


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 29, 2006)

boggie: Please submit a TUG Resort Review on Ocean Cove Club at Palmetto Dunes the last TUG resort review is over two (2) years old.   We have never exchange into Palmetto Dunes because their resorts are not rated that well.  Thanks for the update on Ocean Cove Club.


----------



## boggie (Jun 29, 2006)

Pedro47,

I did not even realize that Ocean Cove was affiliated with RCI.  The unit we stayed in was privately owned and we rented through www.islandgetaway.com.  I just read the  tug review of Ocean Cove Club from 2 years ago.  I agree that the pool area was a disappointment, small and did not appear to be well kept, but we did not use the pool at all.  The weather was beautiful and hot the whole week we were there and we spent a lot of time at the beach, a very short walk away, and hung out at the Marriott hotel pool bar and took a dip in their pool once or twice.  

The villa we were in was 801 and was very comfortable and clean.  There were a few minor issues, mainly the slider screen door in the master bedroom was old and rusted and off the track with holes in the screen and the master bathroom showed age and needs updating but was clean and everything worked fine.  You can check out this villa at www.islandgetaway.com and see pictures of both the exterior and interior, it is listed in the near ocean villas section.  The best feature of this villa was the location and I am pretty picky when it comes to cleanliness and found this place more than average and the kitchen was extremely well stocked with everything you could possibly need.

If you have any specific questions don't hesitate to ask here or you can e-mail me.

Boggie


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 30, 2006)

I have split the post by TUGBUG and its replies into a separate thread, found here:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27361


----------

